# MTB Schuhe für Flat Pedals - Muss es FiveTen sein?



## Mannheimer (15. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

nach meinen ersten Ausfahrten musste ich feststellen, dass meine Sportschuhe, die eigentlich ein schön flaches Profil haben, recht wenig Grip haben. Ich habe zwar kein Vergleich zu Schuhen mit viel Grip aber erhoffe mir durch neue Schuhe etwas mehr Halt auf den Pedalen, vor allem bei steileren Abfahrten. Ich fahre aktuell die Xpedo Spry Flat Pedals mit Original Pins und die scheinen meinem Sportschuh ganz schön zuzusetzen.



 

Meine eigentliche Frage:
Muss es ein Schuh von FiveTen sein? Ich hätte gern deutlich mehr Grip aber auch einen Schuh der bei leichtem Regen oder etwas nassem Untergrund nicht gleich Nasse Füße bereitet.
Die Freeride Pro gefallen mir schon ganz gut, allerdings sind 110€+ eine kräftige Ansage. Sollte es notwendig sein muss ich den Betrag wohl ausgeben, würde mich aber mit einem geringeren Preis wohler fühlen.

Gibt es günstigere Schuhe als die von FiveTen die guten Grip und eine einigermaßen Wetterfeste Eigenschaft besitzen?

Ich fahre (noch) kein Downhill/Enduro und will mit dem Schuh eher in die Richtung Trails der Klasse S1/S2.

Besten Dank.

Viele Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## Bench (15. Juli 2017)

Es muss natürlich kein fiveten sein. Es gibt noch andere Schuhe, zB Vaude Moab, Specialized 2BF, Adidas Terrex...
Viel billiger sind die aber auch nicht. Da musst du Angebote suchen oder auf SSV Schnäppchen warten.

Ich hab meinen fiveten Freerider inkl. Saint Pedal für ~80€ bei Rose geholt, schon ne Weile her, dass es das Angebot gab. Mich hat der Schuh (und das Pedal) bisher nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cottosch (16. Juli 2017)

Mit deinen Schuhen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt fahren wollen, in Laufschuhen (Versch. Adidas Boost in meinem Fall) habe ich immer das Gefühl auf den Pedalen zu "schwimmen".
Ich fahre z.B. meistens mit Nike SB, sprich Skateboard-Schuhen, am liebsten high tops, habe noch einige Paar davon von Früher im Schrank 

Durch die flache Gummisohle klebst du mehr oder weniger an den Pins und stehst absolut stabil auf den Pedalen, wohl wie bei MTB Schuhen... 

Wenn du nach einer günstigen Alternative suchst findet sich da sicher eher was, wobei du da mit Sicherheit Abstriche was Schutz, Haltbarkeit und Wetterfestigkeit angeht machen musst. 
Wenn ich nicht auf "Altbestände", die sonst seit Jahren ungetragen im Schrank lägen, zurückgreifen würde, würde ich mir 2 mal überlegen, nicht doch einmal etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mannheimer (16. Juli 2017)

Da es scheinbar keine alternative gibt finde ich mich damit ab, dass es wohl bei allem etwas teurer wird als erwartet . Hab mich jetzt mit 100-150€ angefreundet...
Könnt ihr einen Schuh empfehlen der guten Grip hat und zumindest bei leichtem Regen trocken hält?


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Da es scheinbar keine alternative gibt finde ich mich damit ab, dass es wohl bei allem etwas teurer wird als erwartet . Hab mich jetzt mit 100-150€ angefreundet...[emoji38]
> Könnt ihr einen Schuh empfehlen der guten Grip hat und zumindest bei leichtem Regen trocken hält?


Schau mal nach dem Giro Jacket:

https://dirtmountainbike.de/dirt-100/giro-jacket-bikeschuhe-dirt100

Sollte deine Anforderungen erfüllen und gibt's öfter um 80€.

Bei den Größen würd ich mich immer an Sport/Skateschuhen orientieren. Also deutlich größer wählen als Lederschuhe für den Anzug.


----------



## S-H-A (16. Juli 2017)

Schau mal nach dem "alten" 5.10 Impact Low.  Den gab es im Frühjahr teils echt günstig im Ausverkauf. Aber gut möglich das es sich nur noch um die unverkäuflichen Mini und Maxi Größen gehandelt hat. Der Impact ist ziemlich Wetterfest, aber auch schwer, klobrig und warm. Bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juli 2017)

Der Impact am Xc Rad (er hat ein Bulls Ht) ist schon extrem.


----------



## Mannheimer (16. Juli 2017)

Der Giro Jacket liest sich im Test nicht schlecht. Optisch zwar nicht der Brüller aber den Schuh schau ich mir mal genauer an! Danke für den Tipp.

Der Impact fällt dann wohl raus. Warm, klobig  und schwer sind drei Dinge die ich so gar nicht mag 

Ich hab mich mal bei FiveTen umgeschaut. Am besten gefällt mir der Freeride Pro. Ist der für meine Zwecke geeignet oder sollte man ein anderes Modell von fiveten nehmen?


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Der Giro Jacket liest sich im Test nicht schlecht. Optisch zwar nicht der Brüller aber den Schuh schau ich mir mal genauer an! Danke für den Tipp.
> 
> Der Impact fällt dann wohl raus. Warm, klobig  und schwer sind drei Dinge die ich so gar nicht mag
> 
> ...


Aktuell scheint der Freerider Pro eines der gelungensten Modelle von 5.10 zu sein.

Hier ein Test:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/20/five-ten-freerider-pro-test/#comments
Bei anderen Seiten kam er auch sehr gut weg.

Passt sehr gut zu deinen Anforderungen.


----------



## Snowcrash (16. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Da es scheinbar keine alternative gibt finde ich mich damit ab, dass es wohl bei allem etwas teurer wird als erwartet . Hab mich jetzt mit 100-150€ angefreundet...



Bei BD gibt es momentan diverse 5.10 Modelle (und auch den Giro Jacket) für ~80€.

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/shop/mtb-schuhe-plattform-627?l=24&o=preis

EDIT: Die Dinger sind ja mal geil, wußte gar nicht, dass 5.10 so was im Sortiment hat:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/five-ten-dirtbag-allrounder-schuhe-546744/wg_id-627


----------



## Mannheimer (16. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Aktuell scheint der Freerider Pro eines der gelungensten Modelle von 5.10 zu sein.
> 
> Hier ein Test:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/05/20/five-ten-freerider-pro-test/#comments
> ...


Das liest sich alles sehr gut, ich glaub ich Order mir mal ein paar Modelle und schlüpf mal Probeweise rein 



Snowcrash schrieb:


> Bei BD gibt es momentan diverse 5.10 Modelle (und auch den Giro Jacket) für ~80€.


Danke für den Tipp, der Preis ist im Vergleich zu anderes Stores ja echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6TiWon (16. Juli 2017)

je heller der schuh, desto unschöner sehen die nach ein paar wochen aus. der blaue bleibt bestimmt nicht so schön. leider. aber 5.10 ist schon supi. hatte schon viele. je nach pedal halten die aber auch nur max. 2 jahre
nach diesem http://www.fiveten.com/uk/freerider-grey-blue gibts jetzt einen schwarzen


----------



## murmel04 (17. Juli 2017)

6TiWon schrieb:


> je heller der schuh, desto unschöner sehen die nach ein paar wochen aus. der blaue bleibt bestimmt nicht so schön. leider. aber 5.10 ist schon supi. hatte schon viele. je nach pedal halten die aber auch nur max. 2 jahre
> nach diesem http://www.fiveten.com/uk/freerider-grey-blue gibts jetzt einen schwarzen



Ne echt jetzt.
Schuh ist doch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand der darf ruhig schmutzig werden.


Für mich geht schwarz/dunkel im Sommer gar nicht - Sauna
Effekt.

Mit wäre am liebsten ein 5.10 mit leichten Obermaterial vom Freerider und der Sohle vom alten Impact.
Finde die Sohle von allen Freerider irgendwie immer recht schnell sehr latschig, da merke ich recht schnell das Pedal durch.


----------

